# The Official Eurovisiion Thread



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Well it's today and I'm proper excited 

I don't think there is any question as to who I like  and yes that will make me a traitor for one night but sorry UK I love Jedward  so confident they'd pass I'll style my hair like Jedward...dance naked to the song and upload to YouTube if they lose    the favourites can always mess up on the night... Jedward however never mess up they are great 

So....... discuss 

And you stay classy PF ....(vote Jedward  )










Please* Note:* Although this is the Official Eurovision Thread the author cannot guarantee that her views will be impartial 

Anything mentioned in this thread in teh heat of the moment does not apply after the contest


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

:lol: i wanted to vote for both but i cant so ive voted blue


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

So far it looks positive


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> :lol: i wanted to vote for both but i cant so ive voted blue


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol its even now :tongue_smilie: 

im just in middle of doing a post for the countries involved in the final


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh I'm so looking forward to this. I really hope I don't get dragged out to the middle of Galloway cos other half's gone and forgotten something or other as he's working out there.

I'd like to think Blue, as apparently they had a fair following in Europe during their 'heyday' but at the same time, they're British so they've no chance. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Nithnell said:


> Oh I'm so looking forward to this. I really hope I don't get dragged out to the middle of Galloway cos other half's gone and forgotten something or other as he's working out there.
> 
> I'd like to think Blue, as apparently they had a fair following in Europe during their 'heyday' but at the same time, they're British so they've no chance. :lol:


Vote Jedward then... you know you want to


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I voted Blue, PF is the only place theyre going to win :lol:


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Vote Jedward then... you know you want to


I heard a rumour going round that Britain and Ireland weren't allowed to vote for each other. I'm not sure if it's true or not, or if it is, why that's the case.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i love blue  sorry but its gotta be them for me! i guesss i know who voted for jedward


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love Blue it win, but it's the UK so no chance really.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I'd love Blue it win, but it's the UK so no chance really.


sad but very true


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not heard either of them so i'll put my vote in tonight when heard them 

Gotta say though Jedward they are kinda likeable in a strange way.

Love them on Celebrity Juice.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, but Jedward have got all the winning ngredients Blue are trying too hard + they're making it so obvious that they're trying to revive their careers.:001_smile:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

all contenders can be heard here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/165532-eurovision-full-list-contenders.html


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm sorry, but Jedward have got all the winning ngredients Blue are trying too hard + they're making it so obvious that they're trying to revive their careers.:001_smile:


ive said this previous ... jedward are euro pop (read that how u want ) , they are different, bouncy , annoying but maybe just what eurovision needs but blue yes they are making a come back but its also a good way of making a come back , they would of done it without eurovision anyway ( yep im a blue fan )


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> ive said this previous ... jedward are euro pop (read that how u want ) , they are different, bouncy , annoying but maybe just what eurovision needs but blue yes they are making a come back but its also a good way of making a come back , they would of done it without eurovision anyway ( yep im a blue fan )


What happened to Wet wet wet?:blink:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> What happened to Wet wet wet?:blink:


this isnt anything to do with wet wet wet , but marti is currently in a 6 month tour of jekyll and hyde , the wets will be back 

back on topic for bustersmummy   

i really hope both jedward and blue do well in the contest , who knows where each is getting to end up since we all know its about politics


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OK just heard them (thanks Smudge) and all for Jedward here


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i do think jedward have a very good chance to win in, so do blue and sweden ( im going to search these guys  )


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> OK just heard them (thanks Smudge) and all for Jedward here


To be sure to be sure


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Nithnell said:


> I heard a rumour going round that Britain and Ireland weren't allowed to vote for each other. I'm not sure if it's true or not, or if it is, why that's the case.


Well if thats the case then Greece and Cyprus shouldnt be allowed to vote for each other and none of the old soviet block should be allowed either. Maybe we should force turkey and greece to give each other some points. :blink:

I cannot believe that Jedward have managed to get this far. Its crazy, but good luck to the pair of them.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I hated jedward on the x-factor,and still do. They can sing or dance.But I think they will win.
Eurovision is a load of [email protected] believe they cancel Casualty for that rot.
I wont be watching it,thats for sure.I cant see the fascination,watching people singing in another language! 
Sorry! But I'm out


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I hated jedward on the x-factor,and still do. They can sing or dance.But I think they will win.
> Eurovision is a load of [email protected] believe they cancel Casualty for that rot.
> I wont be watching it,thats for sure.I cant see the fascination,watching people singing in another language!
> Sorry! But I'm out


So thats a didn't vote then


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

bullet said:


> So thats a didn't vote then


Oh, I voted
For who I think will win.Not who has the most talent


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Eurovision always seems to creep up so quickly. I always watch it with family and we have a giggle and narrow it down to our favourites. Always willing the ten points to be for the UK! I am excited to see what Jedward do!! Should be interesting. Wonder if we will come away with any points. Edit to add I went with Jedward on the poll because from what I can remember in past years, winners are usually the more escentric of bands (characters?) just my view on it. I think they might just appeal.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im so excited!!!


I got my pimms and malibu at the ready for whichever takes my fancy, got some treats for watching the show too...mums making home made scotch eggs and i've bought some special milkyway yoghurts.


EUROVISION BABY!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Also.....arnt jedward normal by eurovision standards? I mean yeah, to us in the UK they are a real novelty act....but on eurovision, they are pretty darn normal!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Deadwood, er I mean Jedward stand more chance of winning but I really really want ANYONE other than them to win. I will never hear the end of it if they do! :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Jedward are rubbish, in fact the whole contest is now. Too much political voting, it's turned into a farce. I haven't watched it for a few years now, but I do like Blue.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Jedward are rubbish, in fact the whole contest is now. Too much political voting, it's turned into a farce. I haven't watched it for a few years now, but I do like Blue.


Altho yes its all political...what makes it are the performances and graham norton ripping it outta people....also terry wogan when he used too!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Altho yes its all political...what makes it are the performances and graham norton ripping it outta people....also terry wogan when he used too!


i personally cant wait to watch graham norton


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i'll put them on here since my post was ignored :tongue_smilie:

austria

Nadine Beiler -The Secret Is Love
YouTube - Nadine Beiler - The secret is love (Austria)

Azerbaijan

Ell/Nikki- Running Scared (i like this one )
YouTube - Ell & Nikki - Running Scared (Azerbaijan)

Bosnia & Herzegovina

Dino Merlin - Love In Rewind :blink:
YouTube - Dino Merlin - Love in rewind (Bosnia & Herzegovina)

Denmark

New Tomorrow -	A Friend In London (i like this one )
YouTube - A friend in London - New tomorrow (Denmark)

Estonia

Getter Jaani- Rockefeller Street :blink: :blink:
YouTube - Getter Jaani - Rockefeller Street (Estonia)

Finland

Paradise Oskar - Da Da Dam (i like this one )
YouTube - Paradise Oskar - Da Da Dam (Finland)

France

Amaury Vassili - Sognu (opera one )
YouTube - Amaury Vassili - Sognu (France)

Georgia

Eldrine - One More Day (cant make my mind up about this one )
YouTube - Eldrine - One More Day (Georgia)

Germany (last years winner ... i quite like this one)

Lena - Taken By A Stranger
YouTube - Lena - Taken by a stranger (Germany)

Greece (erm :blink: :blink: )

Loucas Yiorkas feat. Stereo Mike - Watch My Dance
YouTube - Loucas Yiorkas Feat. Stereo Mike - Watch my dance (Greece)

Hungary

Kati Wolf - What About My Dreams? (quite like this one )
YouTube - Kati Wolf - What about my dreams (Hungary)

Iceland

Sjonni's Friends- Coming Home (quite like this one )
YouTube - Sjonni's Friends - Coming Home (Iceland)

Ireland

Jedward - Lipstick (well what can i say )not one of my faves but its catching 
[URL="http://youtu.be/nHRs-LWnpVo[/URL]

Italy

Raphael Gualazzi - Madness Of Love (oh dear )





Lithuania

Evelina Saenko - C'est Ma Vie :blink: :blink:
YouTube - Evelina Sa

Moldova

Zdob și Zdub - So Lucky (what a racket :blink: :blink:
YouTube - Zdob si Zdub - So Lucky (Moldova)

Romania

Hotel FM - Change (catching quite like this one )
YouTube - Hotel FM - Change (Romania)

Russia

Alexej Vorobjov - Get You :blink: :blink: 
YouTube - Alexej Vorobjov - Get You (Russia)

Serbia

Nina - Čaroban
YouTube - Serbia - "Caroban (Magical)" - Eurovision Song Contest 2011 - BBC One

Slovenia

Maja Keuc -No One (not to bad )
YouTube - Slovenia: "No One", Maja Keuc - Eurovision Song Contest Semi Final 2011 - BBC Three

Spain

Lucía Pérez - ''Que Me quiten lo bailao (oh dear :blink: :blink: )
YouTube - Eurovision Spain 2011 - Lucía Pérez - ''Que Me quiten lo bailao''

Sweden

Eric Saade - Popular ( this is one of my top faves out of the lot apart from BLUE )
YouTube - Eric Saade - Popular (Sweden)

Switzerland

Anna Rossinelli - In love for a while (quite like this one )
YouTube - Anna Rossinelli - In love for a while (Switzerland)

Ukraine

Mika Newton - Angel :blink: :blink: :blink:
YouTube - HD Eurovision 2011 Ukraine: Mika Newton - Angel (Semi-Final 2)

United Kingdom   

Blue - i can
YouTube - Blue - I Can - Live - United Kingdom - Eurovision 2011 (HQ)


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anyone know or would like too take a guess at who will be representing the UK when it comes to giving out the votes?!


Myleene Klass?




I cant think of a male..... haha


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Blue have a better chance of getting some points as they are still very popular in europe.
I don't think either will win though.

I'm going to have a fun night watching it with friends though - we've printed off our score cards and I've cooked a big bowl of chilli.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Ah we'll never win it now! haha


Even if we brought the spice girls back who were loved worldwide. Never.
We could use take that and still not even get in the top half of the table!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

After watching Jedward at the semi-finals, I actually think they have a good chance of being placed.

Ireland will be hoping that they don't win though...just think how much money it would cost them (that they don't have) to host it next year. They're already in tons of debt.

Same for us really. We're hosting the Olympics next year...could we afford to host Eurovision as well?

My personal favourite is France...that guy has an amazing voice!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

As I type, it is less than 2 hours till sing off........

Can't wait!!!!

I never thought I'd see the day when I would say I like a Jedward song but I am big enough to confess that I LOVE it!!! It is pure, meaningless bubble-gum pop. Just what we all need once in a while!!! 

I finally heard the bookies favourite - France - today and it IS good. It is different enough from everything else to muster up quite a few votes.

Jedward stand a very good chance of getting top 3 - they are very entertaining and most of the offerings this year are bland, boring dross. 

Blue I think will get a top ten spot but I don't think the UK will need to worry about hosting the show next year. Which is a good thing, we've enough going on with the Olympics.

GO JEDWARD!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Getting well excited  

Can't wait to see my boys again.

I think my dad has been browsing on PetForums again. he said earlier "I thought I brought you up better than that....I brought you up to have a better tastes in music" 

To which I replied "you always encouraged me to follwo my instinct and make my own decisions" 

LOL (Dad 0 - 1 BM)


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Less than 5 minutes to go!  As much as I hate to admit it I think Jedward have a very good chance at placing high, they are typical eurovision material and the song is catchy. Never liked them though, they always remind me of a pair of 5 year olds after drinking 2L of coke straight down and breaking into a sweet shop. Blue don't stand a chance, I haven't even heard the song yet but if it's anything like their old music it will be too bland and boy bandy. 

I like Romania, Sweden and FYR Macedonia (but they didn't make it past semi final ). And Denmark.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well here we go .. less of the chat and on with the singing :lol:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Nithnell said:


> I heard a rumour going round that Britain and Ireland weren't allowed to vote for each other. I'm not sure if it's true or not, or if it is, why that's the case.


then sweden shouldn't be able to vote for norway,denmark and finland......the list is endless


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jedward are on 6th


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> jedward are on 6th


i hope the germans have been warned


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Come on jedward!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

skyblue said:


> i hope the germans have been warned


lol they will be entertaining anyway 

i quite like finland


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

oh dear bosnia


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone fancy trying this...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/165645-eurovision-songs-6-words-less.html

For a laugh....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Finland was just awful. I hope the rest of the songs are better.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im liking denmark , quite catchy


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> oh dear bosnia


Quite liked that one


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Like Denmark as well!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Quite liked that one


:blink: :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, liking Denmark.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, you no wanna play me game....... :cryin:

So I'll just hang out here.

My verdict on Denmark - good song, thieving jedward haircut bar-strewards!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

My friend reckons the male presenter looks like Rufus Hound. He kinda does!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ok, you no wanna play me game....... :cryin:
> 
> So I'll just hang out here.
> 
> My verdict on Denmark - good song, thieving jedward haircut bar-strewards!!!


bring your game on this one


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ok, you no wanna play me game....... :cryin:
> 
> So I'll just hang out here.
> 
> My verdict on Denmark - good song, thieving jedward haircut bar-strewards!!!


I said to my dad "Guess who they're supporting!"


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lithuania - Pretty girl, nice dress, crap song!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> bring your game on this one


Just did.....  

There's a time & place for playing with yourself.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lithuania --- lungs exploding into high pitched singing ... thats my verdict lol


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow that last song depressed the heck outta me


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

i like pop.....BRING ON THE POP!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lithuania's song, more Broadway than Eurovision.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Lithuania - Pretty girl, nice dress, crap song!


loving hungary.....hope the songs good


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Here they come
Here they come

dum de dum de dum de dum


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hungary - Liking this. Good beat, bad dress!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hungary ---- what about shutting up oh dear


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd like this song more if sung by someone like Pink or Katy Perry or Leona Lewis XD


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Wow that last song depressed the heck outta me


That's nine words....!!!

No Cheating!!! :nono:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Lithuania's song, more Broadway than Eurovision.


then what was lordi?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jedwards next!!!!


Highlight time coming up!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

"its the brothers grime" YEAH BABY!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jedward ... entertaining irish little nutters go jedward


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's nine words....!!!
> 
> No Cheating!!! :nono:


Oops sorry I didn't realise!! What is the word limit 

Yay Jedward :tongue_smilie: I think Ireland could do well.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ireland - Can't type post, too busy dancing!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dad got up too dance! hahah


total eurovision song, but its jedward man!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww love em!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jedward... dance at the same time bit out :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The boys done good, they could win!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I wasn't sure at first but got into it towards the end. Wonder what the rest of the world will think! :blink:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

SHE'S GOT HER LIPSTICK ON, HERE I COME, DA DA DUM....i think?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ireland - Got the goosebumps!! Go go Jedward!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Ireland - fantastic, sensational, perfect, sexy, active, charismatic, catchy, amazing, excellent 


Sorry did I break the rules


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol loving grahams comments on jedward ...fumes on hairspy and fizzy drinks :lol: :lol:





i love this one ... sweden , more like the singer lol :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I happen to like sweden cos the lead singer is FIT!!!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Jedward - :lol: Entertainment value - brill for feelgood factor :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweden - Cute bloke, good song, high finisher.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Sweden - catchy but not quite winning material 

anyway if its not impossible it must be possible stupid lyrics IMO


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweden- Yep quite like it.  Catchy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Ireland - fantastic, sensational, perfect, sexy, active, charismatic, catchy, amazing, excellent
> 
> Sorry did I break the rules


Don't you always!!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

skyblue said:


> then what was lordi?


The band from hell maybe but I loved Lordi!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I like bright colours, so i already like the brief look of the next act


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I happen to like sweden cos the lead singer is FIT!!!!!


and jon and edward are not??


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

estonia - oh dear oh dear oh dear


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sweden was really good too.


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Jedward - :lol: Entertainment value - brill for feelgood factor :lol:


I don't watch X Factor so this is the first time I've seen them.

Lets just say I was rendered speechless.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> and jon and edward are not??


hes fitter than j & e sowwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually really like this...go Estonia and your fantastic Pink dress!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

estonia - suprisingly good and also quite catchy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Estonia - The gimmicks start. Easily forgettable


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> and jon and edward are not??


I would *ahem* him.....but not Jedward!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Estonia, well what can you say. Awful.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

greece -- erm i dont like these crap :blink:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, now THIS is bad!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Greece - Crap Rap, cute singer needs shave....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dad says


"which ones zorba?"


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

That quick glance of russia and they reminded me of a worse looking 'V'


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Greece. The singer had a good voice, but the song was wrong for Eurovision.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

russia - what a funny voice hes got


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Greece - nice arses guys very nice arses!!

  

oh and the singing weren't bad either :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Russia - Cute but know it. Song mediocre.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Estonia - The gimmicks start. Easily forgettable


You are breaking your own rules


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Russia's the only one i'm remotely close to thinking isn't that bad, lol


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rejects from a Russian production on Grease? Typical Europop .


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Bookies favourite.....lets see if its my favourite, thats all that matters!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG he reminds me of a longer haired Matt Smith!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> You are breaking your own rules


No I'm not. 6 words or less..... NOT including the name of the country!!

Daft mare!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

France- I like his voice, beautiful  but not sure about it appealing enough to win. Maybe to dramatic.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Estonia, well what can you say. Awful.


i dont listen to the songs.......she was gorgeous


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

janice and classic are playing alone in the other thread :lol: 

ive said a few times to come in here :lol: 



france ... okish but not my cuppa tea


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

France - Cracking voice. Unique enough to win!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

france - nice voice zzzzzzzz...where was I??


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

France, am liking the eye candy and the guy can really sing, but not really for EV . Next go compare advert maybe?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

blue coming soonnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Kind of a italian Jamie Cullum.....just the original is much better!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

ooh i like Italy's. :blush:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Italy - Sounds more French than Italian  !!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

italy .... different oh bit high pitched ending


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I join in?  loving italy!
Greece was hilarious, the obviously didn't want to run the risk of winning and hosting next year!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Italy to win


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Italy, again not the right song for EV.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I made it...thanks to those who helped me get here from the other thread. LOL

Italy - I love this. I love jazz!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Italy...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I made it...thanks to those who helped me get here from the other thread. LOL
> 
> Italy - I love this. I love jazz!


better late than never lol classic :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I like Switzerland and tbh im not falling for her, its her fella on the bass! XD


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Switzerland - She looks a bit like Cat Deely!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

switzerland ..... erm i dont really know erm :blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Switzerland - No words! Easy to sing along.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

HERES OUR BOYS! [nicking grahams words and changing them a lil]


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

blue .... yes come on you blue boys !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Ah and now it's Blue


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo up next!!!! 

Here we go.................


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Guess who buster is supporting???


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Switzerland. I quite like this, yeah it's not bad at all.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

UK - good song but nothing on Jedward!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok breaking rules here.....

The sound quality is REALLY ropey......

OH agrees...


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Great Blue song....not eurovision!


Love it!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

UK - Jedward still got no competition yet......


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

why does lee always sound like someones squeezing his balls very tightly?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

UK - Who bribed the sound man please?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

duncan is so damn sexy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Again bad choice of song for EV.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Nithnell said:


> why does lee always sound like someones squeezing his balls very tightly?


Wishful thinking?????


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Moldova - Will anyone notice it's "Gay Bar"?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I'm shocked!!!!
Didnt think I was going to say this but so far
BLUE are the best - yay


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Nithnell said:


> why does lee always sound like someones squeezing his balls very tightly?


he always does for some reason lol



classixuk said:


> UK - Who bribed the sound man please?


i know :glare:

moldova ... wtf how these get through .. erm :blink::blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Moldova - Wrong song, stupid outfits, more gimmicks!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

No words.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nil points :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Moldova - Will anyone notice it's "Gay Bar"?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

You've gotta love a unicycling fairy! Moldova never fail to surprise...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Moldova - absolutely amazing... love it


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

none of you know anything......maldova rocks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lmao ... answers on a postcard please :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Buggar I missed Jedward 

Was watching BGT and forgot 

O well I'll just have to watch them in their winning performance


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Moldova, I like the song, they ruined it with the gimmicks though.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

skyblue said:


> none of you know anything......maldova rocks





Buster's Mummy said:


> Moldova - absolutely amazing... love it


hope your joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

germany ... i like her , she cant win


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Germany - Wow, is that Cheryl Cole's sister?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey, mind if i take this chair?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lena - Germany don't want to host again!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Hey, mind if i take this chair?


hope u bought the drinks :lol:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

lena......you will be mine,oh yes.....you will be mine


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Quite like Germany too. We appear to have entered the good portion of the evening...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The actual Moldova song was good but would never be appreciated by the Eurovision audience.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

oh i like these


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Germany - Wow, is that Cheryl Cole's sister?


Agreed, very strong resemblance to Cheryl


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Germany, average, nothing special.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> hope u bought the drinks :lol:


sure, why not?!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Romania - Reach for the stars, climb every....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Romania - True Eurovision song! Quite like it!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Italy- Liked the Piano playing but not the singing sadly.

UK- Sound 'sounded' off at many points throughout sadly but I am hoping for them!!!

Moldova!- Funny! Sort of :blink:!

Germany- Very 'samey'.

Romania- Bit forgetable for me.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> The actual Moldova song was good but would never be appreciated by the Eurovision audience.


You'd be surprised! Remember lordie?   plus I remember a few year back Moldova did rather well with a dance song which had a grandma in a rockingchair at the back of the stage. Weird!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually dont mind this song....plus he's from newton aycliffe and my sister lives like the town over from there! XD


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

romania ... love it love it love it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Romania was quite good, I liked it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> You'd be surprised! Remember lordie?   plus I remember a few year back Moldova did rather well with a dance song which had a grandma in a rockingchair at the back of the stage. Weird!


Who could forget them!!! But when Finland put the wonderful Hanna Parkinen (sp) in the next year she came nowhere.

Lordi really were a one off!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Austria - This would be ideal for Celine!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

austria ... wow what a great voice she as


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Austria - *Fantastic* country, really crap boring song.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

austria,,,,gorgeous girl with a great voice singing a good song


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Who could forget them!!! But when Finland put the wonderful Hanna Parkinen (sp) in the next year she came nowhere.
> 
> Lordi really were a one off!!


Amen to that!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Austria. The song should be on a Mariah or Celine album, not here.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

azerbaijan ..... reminds me of someone dont know (who )


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Azerbaijan - Nice song, very catching, he's creepy.....


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Azerbaijan - Very well crafted song. Love it!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of "oh oh oh oooh"s and "na na nah"s this year...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Azerbijan. Instantly forgetable.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> azerbaijan ..... reminds me of someone dont know (who )


Dollar?????


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Azerbijan. Instantly forgetable.


i thought that. Which is a shame as I quite liked it.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

That Slovenian base jumper looked like Victor Meldrew...now let's hear the song!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Dollar?????


erm dont know . didnt like dollar :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Slovenia - I bet she LOVES Christina Aguilera!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Slovenias song makes me think christina aguilera should be singing it!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Slovenia - VERY slow starter, eventually got better.


Is it me or have there been quite a few piano-heavy songs tonight?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

slovenia .... quite like her to, good voice


are we nearly there yet :lol:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I like Slovenia, she's a really good singer


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

classixuk said:


> That Slovenian base jumper looked like Victor Meldrew...now let's hear the song!


Exactly what I said to the OH.....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Slovenia, Doesn't she look like Lucy Lawless. Boring song.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow is that it, I thought there was loads more yet.

Edit ah ok 5 more


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Aww! Love Iceland!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Wow is that it, I thought there was loads more yet.
> 
> Edit ah ok 5 more


Because there are now SOOOO many, 18 countries get eliminated in the semi finals.

They still get to vote though so that'll take forever!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Start of this song, he said he'd sit on a hilltop counting raindrops....GOOD LUCK MATE!!!




1234567891011.....boll0x! 123456789.....STUPID RAIN


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Iceland - Cute & quirky. I like it.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Ummm, must admit I am liking this Iceland entry


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Iceland - Crack open the cider, oooh aarrrr!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

iceland ... loving these guys ... catchy very catchy 



i could actually buy a album of theres if it was like this


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Start of this song, he said he'd sit on a hilltop counting raindrops....GOOD LUCK MATE!!!
> 
> 1234567891011.....boll0x! 123456789.....STUPID RAIN


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Iceland had a pretty happy feel about it 

Quite like Spain as well, not saying it is a winner but is catchy I think!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Quite like it but bizarre - guy on left looks like Lee from Blue and drummer is sat on a saddle??????????


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Iceland, catchy, not bad. Didn't need the sob story before though.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww liking Spain


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Spain - Now playing in every Benidorm bar!

LOL


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Espania - BAAAAAAAAAAD choreography. Song is typical Eurovision.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

spain .... not bad i really suppose erm


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

The stage looks like Benidorm palace throughout that


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Spain, happy poppy song, that's about it.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Ukraine - This sand painting girl won it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ukraine .. oh its the angel not bad


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

That sand artist is good!! i can only make castles wth the aid of a bucket...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ukraine - MORE gimmicks!! Good song, artist distracting.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Bad camera work!


I wanna watch the sand art!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Well we all know the voting for the Eurovision has been bent for years! So as we cannot vote for ourselves Jedward could pick up a fair few votes from the UK. Thats my reckoning anyway!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

she absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Bizzare! I've loved almost every song tonight! 

What does that say about my taste in music!!!

I feel a bit dirty now...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ukraine, interesting gimmick, nothing special about the song though.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Ukraine, interesting gimmick, nothing special about the song though.


I don't even remember the song!!! to busy watching the sand


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I like serbias song!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Romania's lead singer!!! :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Serbia - Inspired by the 60's, or copied?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Serbia - Nothing memorable at all. Low position.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

serbia ... not bad but i thought it was 2011 :lol:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I like serbias song!


me too...i like the 60's angle


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Serbia, flashbcks to the 60s (ah happy days). The songs ok too.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> serbia ... not bad but i thought it was 2011 :lol:


being behind the iron curtain countries like serbia missed the 60's.....they're making up for it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> Bizzare! I've loved almost every song tonight!
> 
> What does that say about my taste in music!!!
> 
> * I feel a bit dirty now...*


Welcome to the Eurovision Nerds Group. 

It happens to us every year!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Could give us nightmares?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

skyblue said:


> being behind the iron curtain countries like serbia missed the 60's.....they're making up for it


i did like it .. that styles before my time


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not a good ending - Georgia is not my "bag"


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

and the last song goes to georgia

i liked it till the rap came in :blink: :blink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Georgia - Lacks proper rock chick voice.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Georgia - The Prodigy meets Guns 'n Roses.

Dreadful.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im not overly fond of georgia....but im gonna nick her dress design for fashion designer on facebook, thatd be awesome!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i love georgia,the only one i'd actually buy...if they cut the turkish rapper out that is


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well that is it .... how long have we got to wait now :lol:

oh 15 mins lines shut


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well that is it .... how long have we got to wait now :lol:
> 
> oh 15 mins lines shut


15minutes of CRAP!!!

But who is gonna be speaking for the britain when we come to give our votes?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Georgia. the song was quite good, but she didn't have the voice to carry it.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

omg i'd love Stacey Solomon to be our spokes person! XD


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Staysee said:


> omg i'd love Stacey Solomon to be our spokes person! XD


with the right song she should sing


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> with the right song she should sing


That too, but imagine her and her accent getting over excited in a foreign country. Fantastic!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

So that's it. All the acts have performed.

Who will win? You (don't) decide!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Staysee said:


> That too, but imagine her and her accent getting over exited in a foreign country. Fantastic!


i like her.....shes so natural....no b/s coming through


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

dont write spain out


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Listening to the playbacks I do think Blue did best - but as we cannot vote then IF I were voting I would either have voted for
Russia, Greece , Austria or Slovinia

but I ain't voting anyway! wouldn't waste my money out of principle for all the bent voting their has been in the past, which I am sure you will all agree has been edident since Sandie Shaw last won in ninteen sixty whatever!

Edited to addd - crossing greece out for denmark


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

so who do we allocate our douze points to?

Italy for me, closely followed by Iceland


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

blue blue blue blue blue blue blue blue blue


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I would love for Ireland to actually enter with 'my lovely horse' one year....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> i like her.....shes so natural....no b/s coming through


I do love her, she's got this fantastic air about her and you cant not love her


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

This is my favourite part of the show, the voting.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Our Douze point will go to Ireland

And, for once, it will NOT be political voting!!!!

I just wonder if there be votes for ANY other act from the UK.....???

I would LURVE to see the percentages afterwards.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> This is my favourite part of the show, the voting.


This is NORMALLY where we get black balled, or white washed! call it what you like - has it gone to the public vote this year????


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

classixuk said:


> So that's it. All the acts have performed.
> 
> Who will win? You (don't) decide!


Thankyou for calling the eurovision song contest you have voted for.......Ireland

best 15p spent all year 

do it guys!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> This is NORMALLY where we get black balled, or white washed! call it what you like - has it gone to the public vote this year????


Yes i doubt we will even go into double figures, but blue were really good and even jedward are better than some of these acts!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well lets see where these guys get >>> good luck both uk and ireland 










or


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Hubby voted

mooky voted

millie voted

buster voted 

go on last chance!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ireland 12 points

Moldova 10 points


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My personal faves of the night are:

Jedward, Sweden, Denmark, Hungary & Iceland.

Of the above, I think Jedward, Sweden & Iceland could deffo be top 5.

I think Blue will be about 6th.

Who do we think will be in last place?????


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh here comes the filler song!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Lines closed!!!!!

Who voted???


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> My personal faves of the night are:
> 
> Jedward, Sweden, Denmark, Hungary & Iceland.
> 
> ...


You think highly of the people voting for us.....


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

please god......dont let jedward win....i'll be good all year


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

If Jedward dont win i'll run naked through the town centre tonight


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Who do we think will be in last place?????


jedward:cryin:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Staysee said:


> You think highly of the people voting for us.....


I'm thinking that for the first time, in a LONG tiime, our song wasn't a total bag of cack!!!! It was also performed by a known band which could go in our favour. Lloyd Webber managed 5th with Janice/Jasmine/ Jooniper/ whatever her name was so I think Blue will not disgrace us.

That and the fact that there was a lot of mediocre entries this year.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> If Jedward dont win i'll run naked through the town centre tonight


Best get the warning signs out then...poor people are only out for a quiet drink John!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

bullet said:


> If Jedward dont win i'll run naked through the town centre tonight


_*grabbing car keys*_

Where do you live?

Who needs a lift??


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm thinking that for the first time, in a LONG tiime, our song wasn't a total bag of cack!!!! It was also performed by a known band which could go in our favour. Lloyd Webber managed 5th with Janice/Jasmine/ Jooniper/ whatever her name was so I think Blue will not disgrace us.
> 
> That and the fact that there was a lot of mediocre entries this year.


I dont remember her coming that high! haha in that case im really hoping for blue....its just the politics, thats what kills us!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> _*grabbing car keys*_
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Who needs a lift??


Me please!

*grabs camera*


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

bullet said:


> If Jedward dont win i'll run naked through the town centre tonight


We are sure gonna hold you to that!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

skyblue said:


> jedward:cryin:


MOD.... MOD...... M-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-D

Please remove the above blasphemer from the forum!!!

Blimmin' typical!! Never a Mod around when you need one!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

bullet said:


> If Jedward dont win i'll run naked through the town centre tonight


Ill join you 

I said Im so confident they've done it id sing lipstick naked and upload to YouTube in protest!!!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Would really like to see jedward win, failing that then Romania for the eye candy!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I dont remember her coming that high! haha in that case im really hoping for blue....its just the politics, thats what kills us!


we just had a hand in the demise of bin laden


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We are sure gonna hold you to that!


As long as that is ALL you hold.....


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> MOD.... MOD...... M-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-D
> 
> Please remove the above blasphemer from the forum!!!
> 
> Blimmin' typical!! Never a Mod around when you need one!!!


all this is that walsh blokes fault


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> MOD.... MOD...... M-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-D
> 
> Please remove the above blasphemer from the forum!!!
> 
> Blimmin' typical!! Never a Mod around when you need one!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> we just had a hand in the demise of bin laden


Very true.....top 3 it is! haha


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And we're OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!

Douze points x 25 for JEDWARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

we like russia!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Russia - what a load of rubbish


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The politics have started......


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Bulgaria - 3 points!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Do we like Bulgaria? YESSSSSS


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Bloo - 12pts....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Noooo come on Jedward!!!

Its a fix!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Do we like the netherlands? NO


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo









Cummon Ireland


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Blimey!!!!

Did you just hear the rude thing that Denmark said?????


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Do we like Italy? YESSSS


WE'RE IN THER LEAD!!!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

italy's spokeswoman had a no1 in britain in the 70's


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Im being very unpatriotic but whaaaaat?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We are winning!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I did what Graham said and took a picture! XD


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

5 votes in and we've already trebled last years score.......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Whats changed this year? We've normally no points yet!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

YAY!!!! Jedward like Finland


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Id visit them on holiday yeeeeeeees!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Whats changed this year? We've normally no points yet!


We put in people who can sing!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

1 point? 2 points? Tight fisted gits!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Come on Jedward!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> We put in people who can sing!!!!!


True and Blue are known around europe!

ANOTHER 5! YAY


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

as is normal the voting is embarrassing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think that the countries who didn't make it to the final should be allowed to vote.

THAT would really put a boot up the ass of the political crap!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Iceland


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jedward for the win 
Masks provided by my step-son's company


















Actually I'm quite surprised how well GB are doing


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i want the slovakian spokesperson:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

This is how every year me and my mum decide where we're gonna go on holiday!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Slovakia!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Did my votes count???


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like Europe loves our benefit system but does not care for our music.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

But will ireland repay the favour?



lmao at graham "if they win, they may never sleep again"


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

12 points 

my votes counted!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Yeeeeeeees!!!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jedward COULD actually win this XD i'd LOVE THAT!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

1 point you tight fisted gits!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The amount of Poles in the UK you'd think they would at least give us one bloody point.......


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I have never seen such BENT voting! I mean, come on! Poland voting for Lifuania


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Wooooooooo hoooooooo


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Not doing too bad so far! Guess I won't be seeing Romania again! Yay 3rd!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweden love Ireland!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Come on!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Sweden love Ireland!!!


And i love Sweden



id go there on holiday!!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Jedward are only 6 points away from taking first place! Wow!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Germany STILL haven't forgiven us then....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

8 points!!! Thanks Germany!!!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

How are Azerbaijan in 2nd???


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Jedward should call Simon cowell and laugh down the phone!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Its the fitty! Xd


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

dee o gee said:


> How are Azerbaijan in 2nd???


Good old political voting at it's best!!!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Come on lets have some points!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

See my favourite is winning , come on Eric , come on blue , come on jedward


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good old political voting at it's best!!!!!! :incazzato:


I quite liked their song to be honest!



But yes, the political voting makes the whole thing a farce.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

dee o gee said:


> How are Azerbaijan in 2nd???


I can't watch Eurovision until it's on iPlayer, but I thought Azerbaijan were pretty good  They were my faves to start with


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I love the booing that happens with some points given!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

What a load of pants!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cyril....syril? Very french name!


pmsl @ graham "we built a tunnel to your country"


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

France can go suck my baguette!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

The French are all on drugs


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Well i am cancelling my holiday didn't want to go France anyway


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Whats the betting the UK vote do not give the 12 to JEDWARD! they SHOULD though! thats how the others are voting!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

a thousand small eastern european countries voting for each other,whats the point?......i hope sweden wins


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Whats the betting the UK vote do not give the 12 to JEDWARD! they SHOULD though! thats how the others are voting!


we did:nono:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Next year I think we should split the UK up into hundreds of little countries called "Manchester", "Birmingham", "Newcastle" etc. and when it comes to voting, we just conveniently forget about all other European countries and vote for each other!

After all, isn't that what Russia have done?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Rubbish!!!!!


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I can't watch Eurovision until it's on iPlayer, but I thought Azerbaijan were pretty good  They were my faves to start with


I didn't like them at all at all!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The French are all on drugs


I MUST get my eyes tested!!!

I thought that said the French are all dogs....... :blink:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Next year I think we should split the UK up into hundreds of little countries called "Manchester", "Birmingham", "Newcastle" etc. and when it comes to voting, we just conveniently forget about all other European countries and vote for each other!
> 
> After all, isn't that what Russia have done?


just revel in the comedy of it all


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Boring


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

we're thinking of heading to Malta.... XD


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Malta


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Is everyone on here aware that we, the British people, actually pay massive amounts towards this so called competition out of our TV license money? Why do we bother throwing a party for lots of tiny little European countries?



Next year we should donate nothing and just go through the semi-finals! See how they like it when the money has gone!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been saying for about 7 years now that the big 5 should pull out and see how long it all lasts when we're not all pumping money into this very expensive Eastern European Love Fest!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I cant believe we're close to 100 points!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Next year we should donate nothing and just go through the semi-finals!


We'd NEVER see a final night again if we did that.........


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I've been saying for about 7 years now that the big 5 should pull out and see how long it all lasts when we're not all pumping money into this very expensive Eastern European Love Fest!!!!


Yup! If the semi-finals are good enough for them, it should be good enough for us all.

It would be a very good way to save much needed money.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

6 points?!?!?! We gave you twelve!!!!!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Staysee said:


> 6 points?!?!?! We gave you twelve!!!!!


They'll be back in August asking us for more money to bail them out too! LOL


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

I suggest getting a big digger and airplane and digging up Ireland and dropping it in the middle of those eastern countries, that way we might get more votes!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

pheebus said:


>


Hot flush!!!

But late for voting though


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

classixuk said:


> They'll be back in August asking us for more money to bail them out too! LOL


Yup! True....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Staysee said:


> 6 points?!?!?! We gave you twelve!!!!!


I did vote a few times  hence the 12


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pheebus said:


>


Thanks for making me feel like a dirty old woman!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

We hit 100 points!!!

I am very happy, well done blue!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

BM - Your boys did better than Blue!!!!!

Well done girl.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> BM - Your boys did better than Blue!!!!!
> 
> Well done girl.


Yay 

can't help but think Europe just don't get the Jedward


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Why do we bother?????

One of singers from winning country lives in London!!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Who won?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Missed most of the voting. I assume it was as political as usual.
Azerbijan! Mediocrity wins then.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

We give ireland 12 points and they give us 6 points!!!! Thanks for nothing.


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Who won?


Azerbaijan.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I loved graham nortons comment about france :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Potato!!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

before anyone hits the eastern europeans...there was a poll with this thread,as jedwood drew away from blue theyre votes increased


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> We give ireland 12 points and they give us 6 points!!!! Thanks for nothing.


I said they would probably give us about five. Stupid us giving them 12.

Can't believe the song that won, they couldn't even sing in tune.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

dee o gee said:


> I didn't like them at all at all!


Me neither, their song was rubbish in my opinion and they were out of tune.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Right! whos holding my pants? :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

bullet said:


> Right! whos holding my pants? :001_smile:


Just your pants?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Just your pants?


yep, i'll make sure they're the clean ones


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i missed loads of it tonight cause of being at a concert, was gutted though would really have loved Blue to win


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Where did Britain and Ireland come ?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jedward 8th (How the hell did they beat the UK??)
Blue 11th

Azerbaijan (although one of their singers is from London apparently!)


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Yay!!! 
We stayed on the left hand side of the score board :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I was gutted for Spain! Everytime they got points I cheered lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i think both jedward and blue did well to get where they did , everyone knows its not about the singing anyway :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Jedward 8th (How the hell did they beat the UK??)
> Blue 11th
> 
> Azerbaijan (although one of their singers is from London apparently!)


Coz i voted..... More than once


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm afraid I didn't vote.

This year I have to admit that the Eurovision song contest has seen some excellent contributions from many countries but alas not the anthemic production the world needs to unify and represent it.

For Christ sake someone tell 'The Tunes' to move to Europe!

In all honesty my money was divided between the Italians, the Germans and surprisingly the Finns, even though the song itself was a little treacly and was fairly reminiscent of the Housemartins aka Beautiful South. 
I'll swear Paradise even tried to impersonate certain Paul heaton tones.

Ah well easy come easy go.

On reflection though, in the past the Eurovision has always been something of a global joke and will continue to be ridiculed all the time there are presentations such as the likes of Jedward who were originally manufactured in Gerry and Sylvia Andersons workshop during the 60's but never actually made it on to the set of Thunderbirds because Brains had an unwholesome fantasy about the two of them and a woodworking chisel. 

The blueprint to Jedward was then secretly sold to Russia who produced an entire army which quickly became redundant because no one ever took them seriously.

Somewhere in the far reaching watses of Siberia there's a neglected and warehouse full of Jedwards. Minus these two misfits. 

I hear folks ask, How the Hell did Azerbaijan win?' 

Well perhaps they were the most deserving.

Congratulations Azerbaijan :001_smile:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The Azerbaijan song was OK, but I liked Denmarks entry best. It has a very catchy tune.






It was good most sang their songs in English too.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the song they sang, its catchy


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Jedward 8th (How the hell did they beat the UK??)
> Blue 11th


hahaha so that means Jedward are better than Blue?! thats gotta have crushed Blue's egos a bit :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i think both jedward and blue did well to get where they did , everyone knows its not about the singing anyway :lol:


It certainly cant be judged on singing alone if it was well jedward would certainly be the bottom,they certainly arnt singers, they got where they did for the same reasons as they did on the x-factor its the feel sorry for jedward factor it has to be. come on they have to be the most hiddious performers of all time.


----------

